# Do you dream/how often?



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you know why you personally dream or what personally causes you to remember dreams?


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I tend to remember dreams more when I sleep in or if I'm woken up in the middle of a dream, but not if I dream in the middle of the night and sleep through it. And if I don't think about my dream when I wake up, then I forget as well. But I do remember quite a few of my dreams, especially this summer since I've slept in a lot. It also helps to get the recommended amount of sleep or you might not reach the REM cycle, because it takes a long time to reach that state. Usually if I don't sleep well I don't remember any dreams.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

IDK 'why'... but I dream all the time, often lucidly, and I usually remember. I love it, I consider myself lucky, even if bad dreams can be really intense. I day dream too, if that counts roud:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've had a reoccurring dream that I get often enough. I've been having that same dream for as long as I can remember.

Other than that particular dream, as a child, I didn't remember most of my dreams, but I'm sure I still had dreams. I do often end up day-dreaming though. 

Lately, I've been recalling dreams once I wake up more often and find myself quite shocked at some of the things my mind is coming up with. :sad:

I'm not sure if dreams have a special meaning or if it is just a jamble of the days' events that your brain is trying to squirm through. I don't know if they have some sort of secret message or if our subconscious is trying to communicate something with us.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Every night, i even happen to often talk when i sleep. But i don't remember them each time. I've noticed that i don't do nightmares which will wake me up, it's more ... confusing dreams.


Like yesterday i was dreaming i was in a circus dressed as a clown and that i was performing a session of trapeze in front of a silent public. There was a showman telling how awesome i was on my trapeze, but at one time he suddenly disappeared. So i stopped my representation and told to the public : "he must be in the toilets taking a crap". But nobody was laughing at my joke and i could feel their eyes starring at me in a moment of silence, so i said "oh well. go fuck yourselves." 

Then i suddenly woke up with a head ache *what the fuck*. 

How would you psychoanalyze that ? haha


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I really like dreaming. I haven't remembered any dreams recently though.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Like yesterday i was dreaming i was in a circus dressed as a clown and that i was performing a session of trapeze in front of a silent public. There was a showman telling how awesome i was on my trapeze, but at one time he suddenly disappeared. So i stopped my representation and told to the public : "he must be in the toilets taking a crap". But nobody was laughing at my joke and i could feel their eyes starring at me in a moment of silence, so i said "oh well. go fuck yourselves."


that would make a great short film IMO !


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I remember my lucid dreams often.
My most reoccurring dream is one where I lose my shoes.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I remember my dreams best when I wake up in the afternoon - not sure why.

My favorite dreams are the ones where I am floating high above land.

Some of the scariest ones involve a plane crashing right next to me, and me running from it. I've had that dream quite a few times in the last couple of years.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

I always lucidly dream and most of the time I can remember them vividly. The main senses used in my dreams are sight and hearing (obviously) but from time to time, I would have a dream that uses the sense of touch, usually in a nightmare, with spiders crawling on more or something :mellow:


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I remember my lucid dreams often.
> My most reoccurring dream is one where I lose my shoes.


I hate those. Even worse. When you lose your shirt! I think that spawns from a fear of exposure or having to do things when you aren't prepared.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had dreams with taste, but not with smell. And of course it's always visual. I can remember when my dreams are in back and white and when they are in color. I can even separate night and day. Of course nature is the most vivid in my dreams.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

My favorite dreams are those in which I am flying.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> My favorite dreams are those in which I am flying.


 
Me too.
Except when I fall.
I end up waking up :tongue:


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I dream sometimes, but only occasionally do I recall the dreams. I never recall much, and I don't remember the last time I had a happy dream.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't tend to dream too much, and if I do, my dreams are usually quite strange and seem to have no plot or reason. I remember few dreams - 

When I was 11, someone knocked on our back door. This is strange in two ways - firstly, it was the middle of the night and secondly, our back garden has a six foot brick wall and a locked gate. I opened it and there was a blonde woman standing there, who proceeded to slash me with a knife. I woke up at that point (I remember it was around 4am) and never went back to sleep that night.

Another dream that I had when I was younger was about a leopard that alwyas used to come into the house in strange ways. I don't remember much about the dream.

When I was younger, I used to have dreams of a tall, hyena-like creatute that had no face, instead having a blurriness where the face should be.

There's also a recurring dream that I have every few years or so (or it seems like I do). I don't actually remember much about it, but theres a huge room with a row of beds in it. I think it's a hospital, and the room seems to be decorated with a lot of brown, and the dream seems to be set a long time ago.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Every night, i even happen to often talk when i sleep. But i don't remember them each time. I've noticed that i don't do nightmares which will wake me up, it's more ... confusing dreams.
> 
> 
> Like yesterday i was dreaming i was in a circus dressed as a clown and that i was performing a session of trapeze in front of a silent public. There was a showman telling how awesome i was on my trapeze, but at one time he suddenly disappeared. So i stopped my representation and told to the public : "he must be in the toilets taking a crap". But nobody was laughing at my joke and i could feel their eyes starring at me in a moment of silence, so i said "oh well. go fuck yourselves."
> ...


Looking at the symbolism here:

_Clown_ - Depicts a defense to your true identity. The clown is the mask you wear in everyday life or in a particular situation, trying to make people feel nice while not showing your true self.
_Trapezing_ - Depicts trying to do something difficult so that it goes just right. Can be life generally, or some future or past situation. 
_The showman_ - A confidant, a friend, a random person with good intentions. Him disappearing can depict a disappearance of friend in real-life, or the fear that the difficult situation will go wrong somehow.
_The silent public_ - Depicts the general public, who view you in your difficult situation. The silence means that they are sceptic about your performance.
_The joke and nobody laughing_ - Depicts you being afraid that you won't be able to salvage the difficult situation through humour. A failure of performance.
_"Oh well, go fuck yourselves"_ - Depicts you devaluing the crowd as a defense mechanism to your failure. If you show the onlookers that you don't care, they can't really hurt you.

This analysis is bound to be a bit unspecific, as I don't know you that well yet. Perhaps it's still of some use :happy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a dream where i was in love with this girl and I felt so loved and in bliss. Best dream Ive woken from in a long time, had it so awesome all day. I cant remember anything but the feelings I had for her not her face or anything.

The dream I had last night was weird just cant remember now.


----------



## untitled (Aug 12, 2009)

I dream every night - often several times. They are always in color and usually involve all the senses. I always remember at least some details, and feel annoyed when I can't remember all.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I can remember my dreams most of the time and have them probably 90% of the time I sleep. Daydreams are 100% but, I don't count those. Most of my dreams tend to borderline nightmares by normal standards. In one of my reoccurring dreams I am running from "something" through our orchard at night. I am running to my house. But no matter how fast I try to run I can never go faster than a swift walk. The thing chasing me gets closer and closer and then I wake up in a not so elegant way.

To make light of an old dream I had ever so often. I was trapped in a cave on the moon with a group of (when i think about it ESTX people) and we are being punished as a group for our misdeeds by some sort of super power, God(s), advance aliens, something. They would keep getting us in trouble and I was stuck to take the punishment with them....

Oh and a question. Has anyone ever died in their dream and slept through it, to only wake up moments after with a tingly numb feeling (like when your foot falls asleep) in several parts of their body? Or is that just me... >.>;


----------



## PeaceMay (Jan 9, 2011)

Could someone help me here please? 

I often have lucid and highly-detailed dreams. I remember bits of 3-4 dreams each night. The thing is, every night when I dream, the first dream is always on the same subject. The following dreams differ subjects at different times. But the first is always on the same subject.

There's this guy whom I love who lives very far away (in another country); I am not desperately yearning for him, but I feel that deep in my heart, there'll always be a deep spiritual link of love for him, even as I grow up and get with other people. We've never been romantically involved, and our relationship remained platonic on the surface (always secretly fancied him though), but we've always felt very akin and similar. Me and my family (he's a family friend) keep up with him with polite emails.

So, every night, the first dream that I have is of being grown up (I'm still a teen), and actually having a life with that guy. I live with him in his city (Berkeley) and we have a small apartment, and a baby. The dream isn't fairy-talish with teenage hopes, but kind of down-to-earth and realistic. The dreams are different day-to-day activities in that life of ours. For instance, on one night, I'll dream he comes back from work late and tired, and we have dinner, talking and laughing. Another night, the baby is crying and we play with him on the bed, making the baby giggle. Yet another night, I dream of waking up on a bed with him in the morning, and cuddling while being fuzzy-minded and having bad breath.

I feel as if, in my world of dreams, every night when I go to sleep, I'm living a normal half-happy half-boring family life with him. The dreams seem very lucid and tangible, as if I have my will in them and can 'touch' things. 


What do you think is happening in my subconscious?


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

Everyone dreams when they sleep.They just they don't remember every single one of them. I believe the average is about five of six a night. The most I remember is about five in one night but I had to keep getting up in the night to write them down. I usually remember at least one of my dreams per night. Thats probably because I Write them down first thing in the morning when I can.

When I die in my dream I usually just wake up in another.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

I dream so much, that like inception the movie, I rather live in them then wake up. I only have color lucid dreams.

shit, is that depression knocking again, time to wake up and go talk with some people. lol

I find that rem is 3 hours, so if i sleep 3 hours and wake up or sleep 5 hours I remember everything.
8 hours or more and I might remember something.

I love the dreams where it Deja Vu moment during the day, and I question myself was I dreaming or is it real.
Yea i get to think.


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not really sure why I dream every night but I enjoy it a lot. I usually remember the last dream I have before waking up.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I usually remember at least one dream every night and they are usually very vivid. I often dream the same dream over and over, too. However, sometimes my memory of the dream fades in the hours after waking, especially if I don't replay the dream in my head right when I wake up.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

A vivid dream every few nights.

Vivid daydreams constantly.


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

Unless I'm stressed out or extremely tired, I usually remember my dreams fairly vividly (At least, down to the last detail of what someone is wearing or various details of a room).


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Supposedly everyone dreams every single night, it's just a question of whether or not you remember those dreams. Personally I don't remember mine very often, only once a week or so do I remember them, but I _do_ remember those specific ones because _those_ are the ones that are so intense and vivid that they wake me and leave me sitting up in bed thinking and analyzing, and trying to make sense of why my brain would torment me like that in my sleep. 

It makes me afraid to go to sleep sometimes.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to have a lot of scary apocalyptic metaphorical dreams back then when i was younger. Some of my dreams came true but in a different way. It was an interesting period where i tried to analyse them. It was driving me mad for i couldn't comprehend them completely.
However, i learnt to interpret some dreams. I could understand certain dreams and describe their meaning but not always.
Now i hardly have dreams tho, i wonder why. I suppose it's because i was more anxious/depressed then then i am now. I'm more relaxed and calm although i had this waking dream recently that i thought i was awake but was actually asleep lol.


----------

